# Where to catch tuna near pensacola



## jacob21 (Apr 27, 2014)

I do most of my tuna fishing in the florida keys when I visit, but i am now interested in tuna fishing here. Are there any good tuna fishing areas less than 25 miles from the pass?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Unfortunately, no. At least for consistant tuna fishing.


----------



## jacob21 (Apr 27, 2014)

How far out do you have to go


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Yeah, not consistently. But, guys have caught them really close to shore before


----------



## jacob21 (Apr 27, 2014)

How far out are most?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I've seen kayaker catch black fin and you could see land perfectly. Can be caught at the edge which is I think about 25 miles. Just going off of what I think the edge is at last time I went on dad's boat.

But, if you want decent tuna you'll need to hit the rigs


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes blackfin can be caught on the beach. Ive caught my fair share from the kayak. I still stand by my statement that there is no consistent tuna action within 25 miles of the pass. But, for close in blackfin, May September and October seem to be the best months.


----------



## PlaneToSea (Jul 27, 2012)

I caught 2 big blackfin tuna and 2 nice kings yesterday less than 10 miles from the Destin pass. Troll areas where you would normally find bait and look for diving birds. Like others have said, for more consistent tuna action you'll need to go to the oil rigs, which are much further than your 25 mile limit you mentioned. At least you'll probably pick up some kings this time of year and they are a blast to fight on light spinning gear.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

go out and fish for kings u will catch them i catch most within a few miles of the beach or the edge on averege u will catch 50 kings to 1 blackfin i have caught 4 in a day but those days are not common if u can ever find a shrimp boat at the edge they are thick and u can load the box but i havent seen that in 13 years


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Generally, without going to the Rigs, they are caught 30 - 60+ miles offshore.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Having a serious chance at tuna fishing starts about 60 miles from Pensacola. Inshore or that you might get a few stray blackfins.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

no it doesnt if u mean yellow fin i agree but black fins can be caught easily a mile or 2 off the beach. the piers catch 1 to 40 a year depending on the year u get the most march to may and september to november. they are like sails and dolphin inshore sometimes they push in sometimes they dont but its hard to target them if u cant see them because the kings are thick u have to use wire or u will spend more on hooks than fuel just slow troll live baits a mile off the beach and u have a good shot


----------

